# T4 ProCircuit Exhaust



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got finished putting on a T4 ProCircuit Exhaust on my Brute and man does this thing sound awesome...I like to do things that I don't see too many others do and after so many people running the HMF's and Muzzy's I figured T4 was the way to go...We didn't have a sound clip of a T4 in the Exhaust Thread either so I am doing it for all of you (lol)...I will get a clip up tomorrow...I am afraid if I run it anymore tonight my wife is gonna divorce me...Later


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice cant wait to hear it.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I've heard a T4 on a brute before, sounded good but then again its hard for a brute or v twin for that matter to not sound good!

the one I heard was a bit louder than what I'm wanting now-a-days, though. The mudslinger I have now has been on the list to un-bolt for awhile, I dont care what anyone says its loud but I do like the sound of a brute when your rippin around, even when its loud!!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep. Just about all Vtwins sound good.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Pro-circuit T4 full exhaust on my supermoto and love it!! The quality is great. I bet a twin will really sound nice.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Not sure where you ride, but be careful with that T4. The T4 on my raptor(I know, different bike) is not allowed at some parks.


----------

